
Ask HN: Would you buy it?  How Much? - ParameterOne
I&#x27;m selling magic numbers. They look like an IP address, ex. 9342.7663.0223.434. You put this on your business card as a replacement for all the other stuff (phone, fax, email, website, etc) so friends and customers only need that number to communicate with you anyway you want them too. You can email the number, fax the number, text the number, call the number, IM the number etc. How much would you pay for a magic number? Would you pay a set up fee? subscription? add services as you needed them?
======
brudgers
In a business context if a person wants to call me, I want them to have my
phone number. If they want to email me, I want them to have my email address
and so on.

The magic number is neither of those and the steps to obtaining my phone
number or email address from it are non-obvious because they are not based on
decades of cultural practice. They are also dependent on a third party whose
servers might go down (even Amazon's servers go down).

Good luck.

~~~
ParameterOne
Thanks brudgers. What if the number WAS your email address and the number WAS
also your phone number and so on? And there were no more steps. How about
then?

~~~
brudgers
My email addresses tend to be more explicit and my phone numbers have portions
that are normalized by exchanges and country codes.

~~~
ParameterOne
Interesting, so you like that better because the phone# would let others know
what country you are in and the email address is branding?

~~~
brudgers
I use it because it works. Something without an implementation is not an
alternative.

